# Custom Rods



## 07SHALLOWSPORT (Apr 26, 2017)

I've always fished with a med heavy rod with a fast tip. Not until recently have I've gotten more into wade fishing. After reading all these posts about custom rods, I found a "never before fished" Laguna TX Wader 1 and topped it off with a shimano stradic 2500 fk. The sole purpose of the rod was to only throw soft plastics with it. I've found it super sensitive and as a result I often confuse a little sea weed for a bite. I'd like to know what's the secret to catching fish with it and is all this sensitivity really an advantage? I'd like to hear from the "Pros" .. lol.


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

sensitivity is for sure a good thing...i throw a med light billy stix with abu rocket...it took some calibration but feeling bottom versus a bite is a must for me now...


----------



## AnthAg2017 (Aug 14, 2015)

You get used to it very quickly.


----------



## 07SHALLOWSPORT (Apr 26, 2017)

Salty_UH said:


> sensitivity is for sure a good thing...i throw a med light billy stix with abu rocket...it took some calibration but feeling bottom versus a bite is a must for me now...


So when you say "calibration" are you talking about getting use to it or is there something your doing to the rod and reel? I think the reel I'm using is great so I don't think it's that.


----------



## 07SHALLOWSPORT (Apr 26, 2017)

AnthAg2017 said:


> You get used to it very quickly.


I hope so. Almost feel like going back to my St. Croix med heavy.


----------



## AnthAg2017 (Aug 14, 2015)

A strike feels much different than debris or bottom. Once you feel the difference you miss less.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

If you throw a good quality braid you'll never mistake the bottom/weeds for a fish. With some experience you'll be amazed/you can tell a bite from a slap from ridges in a sand bottom from sliding over shell. They give you that much feedback.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

If I get a faint tap that I'm not sure of, sometimes I'll lift the rod tip slowly to feel if it is dead weight (snag) before deciding whether or not to set the hook. If it's not a snag, I'll often sense something tugging back or sense movement. At that moment, l've already got tension on the line, so it's just a quick snap of the forearm and wrist to set the hook. 

This situation most often occurs when fishing light plastics slowly on a windy day. 

Currently using baitcasters and spinners on Laguna rods, 8 strand braid, and fluoro leaders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hooksets are free.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Hooksets are free.


Nice!


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

calibration = putin in time in known areas so you can define bottom bumps versus fish taps


----------

